
State data to be used to limit child gamers in China - kylesellas
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45432863
======
gcb0
heh. easier to cause random outrage "think of the children" to escalate State
influence than to address the problem that parents have no time or means to
properly raise their kids. bonus points for the children eyesight falacy, as
studies already proved its mostly caused by reading/studing long hours in poor
light.

china is learning well with the west.

~~~
captainmuon
> studies already proved its mostly caused by reading/studing long hours in
> poor light.

Huh, I thought the current prevailing theory was that it was caused by lack of
bright daylight, not by too much reading or to many hours in dim light. So a
certain number of hours outside a day should have a protective effect.

~~~
dTal
I would have thought it was obvious that it's not the lack of bright daylight,
but the lack of far away objects to focus on indoors. And this would clearly
be exacerbated by constantly focusing on objects 12 inches away, like screens
and books.

~~~
graeme
You'd think so, but that's not what research suggests.

[https://www.nature.com/news/the-myopia-
boom-1.17120](https://www.nature.com/news/the-myopia-boom-1.17120)

~~~
arayh
I think it's both. Taken from the article you linked to: "greater viewing
distances outside could affect myopia progression, too"

------
komali2
Hrm, I think this is just mobile gaming catching up. World of Warcraft had
this built in as long ago as 2012, all gaming cafes had a timer in their top-
right corner of their screens as well.

Edit: in China

------
arayh
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17900613](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17900613)
A related discussion on this, in case people are interested. The article
itself is focused on Tencent's value loss as a result of this announcement.

